# Changing Fios IP



## Zackx (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey guys I have AT&T DSL and can change the ip pretty fast I just have a few questions for persons with Verizon FIOS or just anyone with some experience in this field.I am a network security expert and I am looking to upgrade my service to Fios but would like some Facts First.

*1)* Is it possible to change my FIOS IP by restarting the modem

*2)* Is there anyway to manually or automatically change my Verizon FIOS IP

*3)* Is there any program that I can use that can change my Fios IP (Proxy and Hide IP

programs excluded) automatically or otherwise

*I would be happy to exchange DSL and Cable Ip changing techniques for the info requested above. Thanks*​


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I know of no way to change your FiOS IP address. I've had a couple of power failures that lasted long enough that the Internet was disconnected, and I got the same IP address back when power was restored. I have the standard ONT with the FiOS service, and I'm in SE-PA.


----------



## Zackx (Oct 19, 2007)

Do you think that changing the PC's mac address would help?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You'd have to change the router's MAC address. In an Internet search, I see mixed opinions on the topic. Since I've never had the burning desire to change my IP address, I haven't done any research on how it might be accomplished.


----------



## Zackx (Oct 19, 2007)

tks for the info


----------



## bmxmann (Oct 12, 2007)

Would imagine that would be more of a question for the ISP


----------



## Zackx (Oct 19, 2007)

Well if you call any ISP all they have are a bunch of wannabe techs who knows nothing else but command prompt and ipconfig/renew and release.


----------



## jmwills (Sep 28, 2005)

Okay, I'll bite. Why do you need to change the IP Address?


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

With Shaw Cable, you can get a new IP by presenting a different MAC address to your cable modem... whether it means entering a new one in your router's setup, changing a NIC, or whatever. Change MAC, power cycle modem, and you're done. Whether other cable ISPs work the same, I don't know... if they use the same modems and head-end equipment, it will probably work the same, but the only way to know for sure is to ask someone else using the same ISP (or borrow their computer and try it for yourself).

As far as doing it automatically... I suppose you could script something that would log in to your router on a regular basis and enter a random MAC, but you'd still need to reset the modem somehow. Maybe a light timer?


----------



## Zackx (Oct 19, 2007)

jmwills said:


> Okay, I'll bite. Why do you need to change the IP Address?


I do network security so aside from making my client's secure I like to feel secure too I can tell you more but then I will have to kill you


----------



## Zackx (Oct 19, 2007)

Soundy said:


> With Shaw Cable, you can get a new IP by presenting a different MAC address to your cable modem... whether it means entering a new one in your router's setup, changing a NIC, or whatever. Change MAC, power cycle modem, and you're done. Whether other cable ISPs work the same, I don't know... if they use the same modems and head-end equipment, it will probably work the same, but the only way to know for sure is to ask someone else using the same ISP (or borrow their computer and try it for yourself).
> 
> As far as doing it automatically... I suppose you could script something that would log in to your router on a regular basis and enter a random MAC, but you'd still need to reset the modem somehow. Maybe a light timer?


Yea I know how to do this with cable I even have a script that will change the cable IP without restarting the modem but the question is in regard to FIOS


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Soundy said:


> With Shaw Cable, you can get a new IP by presenting a different MAC address to your cable modem... whether it means entering a new one in your router's setup, changing a NIC, or whatever. Change MAC, power cycle modem, and you're done. Whether other cable ISPs work the same, I don't know... if they use the same modems and head-end equipment, it will probably work the same, but the only way to know for sure is to ask someone else using the same ISP (or borrow their computer and try it for yourself).
> 
> As far as doing it automatically... I suppose you could script something that would log in to your router on a regular basis and enter a random MAC, but you'd still need to reset the modem somehow. Maybe a light timer?


Well, with Comcast, there was no easy way to change your IP address, so not all cable companies are the same. When I connected a different router to my Comcast account, it happily gave me the same IP address when I turned the modem back on. Obviously, other cable ISP's don't all work the same. The MAC address of the DOCSIS modem was what Comcast keyed off for their IP assignments. When the tech showed up when my modem died, his modem did indeed get a different IP address.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Apparently other people with Verizon FiOS are having their IPs changing regularly... much to their consternation: http://www.jongales.com/blog/2005/07/12/verizon-fios-complaint/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That's what I saw when I searched. I have no idea why that happens, my FiOS IP address stays the same for months at a time. I just checked the DynDNS updater logs, and it did change with a system outage, a tree took out several lines and we were down for most of a day. It also changed for a power outage of about 8 hours, apparently the ONT batteries went dry.


----------



## Zackx (Oct 19, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> That's what I saw when I searched. I have no idea why that happens, my FiOS IP address stays the same for months at a time. I just checked the DynDNS updater logs, and it did change with a system outage, a tree took out several lines and we were down for most of a day. It also changed for a power outage of about 8 hours, apparently the ONT batteries went dry.


is there anyway to quickly remove the ONT batteries so the modem is power cycled?


----------



## Zackx (Oct 19, 2007)

Soundy said:


> Apparently other people with Verizon FiOS are having their IPs changing regularly... much to their consternation: http://www.jongales.com/blog/2005/07/12/verizon-fios-complaint/


yes I read that on a few forums, when the ip changes while you are surfing or connected through a vpn you don't even get disconnected so I find it a bit weird?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Zackx said:


> is there anyway to quickly remove the ONT batteries so the modem is power cycled?


Sure, just unplug the battery module!


----------



## Zackx (Oct 19, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Well, with Comcast, there was no easy way to change your IP address, so not all cable companies are the same. When I connected a different router to my Comcast account, it happily gave me the same IP address when I turned the modem back on. Obviously, other cable ISP's don't all work the same. The MAC address of the DOCSIS modem was what Comcast keyed off for their IP assignments. When the tech showed up when my modem died, his modem did indeed get a different IP address.


Actually it does currently all major cable providers in the US assighn IP's according to your "PC" Mac address there are mac spoofing programs that can help you with this but you have to use it with caution one little mistake and you will be pulling an all nighter with your good buddy system restore.


----------



## Zackx (Oct 19, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> Sure, just unplug the battery module!


 Well I think we just found a solution!!!:up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Like I said, Comcast here in SE-PA assigns the IP address based on the MAC address of the modem, not the attached devices. Since they also authorize the connection using the same MAC address, even if you could change it, you'd be disconnected from their network. They do NOT assign the IP based in the PC's MAC address.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Zackx said:


> Well I think we just found a solution!!!:up:


It'll be interesting to see if this works. I'm too lazy to go down and do it.


----------



## Zackx (Oct 19, 2007)

Definately! I am wating for someone to try it first before I go and lay down the cash for FIOS all you have to do is remove the battery and press the power button for 30 seconds and replace the battery



JohnWill said:


> It'll be interesting to see if this works. I'm too lazy to go down and do it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm still at a loss as to why you want to routinely change your IP address.


----------



## Zackx (Oct 19, 2007)

JohnWill said:


> I'm still at a loss as to why you want to routinely change your IP address.


In my line of work I have to investigate many shady sites so in order for me to be secure I need to have my IP address changed at least every 15-20 mins


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

You could always use dialup for your "investigating"... never the same IP twice.

In fact, if it's that much of a concern, I'd almost suggest a separate computer with its own dialup, not networked to anything else in the place.


----------



## Zackx (Oct 19, 2007)

Soundy said:


> You could always use dialup for your "investigating"... never the same IP twice.
> 
> In fact, if it's that much of a concern, I'd almost suggest a separate computer with its own dialup, not networked to anything else in the place.


Already have dial-up on a dedicated PC that works but I need something fasted I also have DSL and Cable but that's too slow


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Hmmm, well... you could always keep the cable or DSL for your other connections, and dedicate the fiber and its separate machine to just the security "hacking". Or even see if Verizon can provide you two IPs, one for your regular network, one for your separate machine.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Zackx said:


> In my line of work I have to investigate many shady sites so in order for me to be secure I need to have my IP address changed at least every 15-20 mins


Sorry, but this makes no sense to me. There is no security risk here.

My IP address is 71.246.6.122, and has been for some time. I don't feel any security risk in posting it. If you have proper security, there is no percentage in trying to hack a specific IP address for the script kiddies out there. They just scan thousands of IP addresses looking for people that don't have proper firewalls and/or have unpatched systems.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

If you're trying to investigate (snoop, hack, break into, whatever) a "shady" site run by a particularly vindictive sort, he could easily log your IP and launch a counter-attack... thus the desire for an investigator to change his IP regularly. Makes perfect sense


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you're in the business of snooping other IP addresses, it would make sense for you to have proper protection on your end. Sorry, you're selling, but I'm not buying.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

It would ALSO make sense to change your IP regularly. Nothing saying he doesn't already have "proper protection" on his end, but if it was me, I'd say the more protection, the better.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm still looking for a reason WHY it "makes sense" to change your IP address regularly. Since almost anyone looking for systems to hack is not looking for a specific IP address, but rather scanning thousands of systems for vulnerable systems, I'm not seeing this as a solution to any issue. Changing your IP address does nothing to protect you from this scenario, unless you can somehow change it to an address that's invisible. 

Truthfully, the only reason I see for changing your IP address is to bypass bans by various sites on the Internet, or if you're really paranoid about someone tracking you by your IP address.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Because he's not concerned about random hackers... he's concerned (ostensibly) about the sites he's "visiting" logging his IP and launching counter-attacks.

Every now and then, I hear a steady 'tic-tic-tic-tic" of disk activity from my one server, I know someone's trying some sort of brute-force hack on my ftp server... I look at the server window and see a stream of USER ADMIN PASS ***** over and over. The IP is right there. If I wanted to launch a counter-strike on the guy (if I could be bothered), it's not hard to know where to hit. As it is, I just add a route to my routing tables that redirects the guy back at himself... quite effective, until the next one comes along.

If you were doing weekly drive-by shootings in your neighborhood, wouldn't you want to use a different car every time?

I'm not sayin', I'm just sayin'...


----------

